# Mechanical Engineering?



## desh (Aug 5, 2010)

hi guys, my husband is currently completing a diploma in mech eng in south africa n will then go on to do his degree. will he be able to get an internship in oz with just a diploma? how do we go abt researching this? i'm in oz n he's in south africa so things r really tough. plz help!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi desh, there's not so much in the way of internships for engineers.
I did my engineering training through an engineering cadetship many years ago, that being something of a glorified or upmarket apprenticeship but they are something even more rare these days.

Are you yourself on a PR? because if so, the best thing for him will be to probably get his ME degree and then a partner visa or get the latter first and look for work here with the diploma level qualification until he gets PR and then look at completing degree qualifications here, either part time or full time, there possibly being some companies who will assist with time off for studies if he is considered a valuable employee.


----------



## desh (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Wanderer

Thanks for ur reply. I should hav been more specific. He is a PR as he is on my 175 visa. So he can live n work here. I don't know which companies to contact or which websites to visit in this regard. All I want is for him to come here asap. I'm currently working at a regional hospital in WA, doing my pharmacy internship.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Well if you're making Australia home, if I was he I would finish the current year of study, probably similar to what we do here is it with academic years following the calendar year and that ought to put this years completion not much more than a month away.

And then it'll just be a case of him either continuing study here or deciding to work a bit, there being a fair bit of resource sector work occurring in WA with most companies basing themselves in Perth for design/contract admin side and many contract companies running fly in/fly out rosters for construction/operation employees.
That in itself is causing something of a shortage in Perth and regions for professional people and so there may also be opportunities for him in Perth.

For getting employment, it will be far better if he is here, able to attend for interviews etc. and available to start work.


----------

